# Csókolom



## francisgranada

Sziasztok (csókolom ),

A kérdésem az, hogy a "csókolom" (esetleg a "kezi'csókolom") mennyire használatos manapság Magyarországon, mint köszönési forma. Gondolok itt főleg a fiatalokra, de általában is.

Pontosítás:
Itt, konkrétan Kassán, nekem úgy tűnik hogy megy ki a divatból, t.i. általában "jónapot" kívánnak idősebbeknek is. Viszont idősebb családtagnak vagy nagyon közeli idősebb ismerősnek még csókolom-ot köszönnek (pl. a keresztanyámnak nem tudnák úgy köszönni hogy "Jónapot, keresztmama" ). 

Tehát, egy mai fiatal Magyarországon, pl. a keresztanyjának (keresztapjának, nagybácsijának, nénikéjenek, nagyanyjának ... ), aki még szintén fiatal, általában hogy köszön? (feltételezzük hogy nem tegezi).


----------



## Zsanna

A tendenciát még nem tudom megítélni, de engem egy darabig nyugodtan "csókolomozott" (ezt is meg kellett érnem!) egy huszonéves, házunkban lakó lány - míg meg nem untam és át nem tértünk a tegeződésre, mivel az anyukájával is tegeződöm.
Ezek alapján el tudom képzelni, hogy (legalábbis) a Dél-Alföldön még eléggé elterjedt lehet és nem csak családon belül, hanem olyan ismerősökkel is, akikkel éreztetni akarják, hogy közelebbi a kapcsolatuk, mint egy más, "átlagos" felnőttel.
Most jut eszembe, hogy én is "csókolomozom" a házban lakó (hetvenen felüli) néniket.
Van ebben valami olyasmi, hogy ha már pl. Marika néninek hívom, akkor csókolomot mondok neki. (Ha nem használnám a nevét a megszólításban, akkor mondanék inkább jónapot.)

A fiatalok pedig szerintem már tegezik a rokonaikat. A szüleim korosztályában (70-80 éveseknél) fordult inkább elő, hogy a magázták őket (ez már a mi korosztályunkban is elég ritka volt).


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> A tendenciát még nem tudom megítélni, de engem egy darabig nyugodtan "csókolomozott" (ezt is meg kellett érnem!) egy huszonéves, házunkban lakó lány - míg meg nem untam és át nem tértünk a tegeződésre, mivel az anyukájával is tegeződöm.
> Ezek alapján el tudom képzelni, hogy (legalábbis) a Dél-Alföldön még eléggé elterjedt lehet és nem csak családon belül, hanem olyan ismerősökkel is, akikkel éreztetni akarják, hogy közelebbi a kapcsolatuk, mint egy más, "átlagos" felnőttel.
> Most jut eszembe, hogy én is "csókolomozom" a házban lakó (hetvenen felüli) néniket.
> Van ebben valami olyasmi, hogy ha már pl. Marika néninek hívom, akkor csókolomot mondok neki. (Ha nem használnám a nevét a megszólításban, akkor mondanék inkább jónapot.)
> 
> A fiatalok pedig szerintem már tegezik a rokonaikat. A szüleim korosztályában (70-80 éveseknél) fordult inkább elő, hogy a magázták őket (ez már a mi korosztályunkban is elég ritka volt).


 
Eddig "stimmel", t.i. pontosan így működik az én esetemben is. Kérdés: hogy köszön általában egy elemista diák a tanitónőjének? Csókolom vagy jónapot, t.i. tessékeli vagy magázza? Vagy egy fiatal egy idősebb elárusítonőnek az üzletben? ...


----------



## Ateesh6800

Szia!

A csókolom a demokratizálódással és az életkornak kijáró tisztelet halványulásával párhuzamosat megy ki a divatból. Már az iskolában is "jó napot, tanárnő" dívik, mert a magázás még mindig demokratikusabb (szimmetrikusabb), mint a csókolomozás, amelyet általában tegezéssel viszonoznak (persze magázással is viszonozhatják).

Én így 44 éves pasiként még egy kontextusban használom: olyan fiatal nőkkel szemben, akik megtetszenek, és ezt nem is nagyon akarom titkolni. Én mindenesetre szívesen magázom az eladókat stb., mert egyébként szinte mindenki mindenhol letegez, ha nem érez magánál sokkal öregebbnek. (Persze ez a kéjsóvár "csókolom" a huszonévesek felé már a vén kecske szindróma, úgyhogy ne vedd nyelvi adatnak.)


----------



## Ateesh6800

francisgranada said:


> (pl. a keresztanyámnak nem tudnák úgy köszönni hogy "Jónapot, keresztmama" ).



Nem tudom, hogy ez csak véletlen csúszott-e be. A magyar köznyelvben a tárgyatlan feltételes rag E/1-ben kizárólag -nék: ennék, innék,tudnék. A tudnák neve *nákolás*, és elég súlyos stigmát visel: ha egyébként nem vét hibát a beszélő, de nákol, azt az emberek többsége hiányos műveltségnek tekinti.

Korábban említettem, hogy én ezt logikus nyelvi fejleménynek tartom, és Nádasdi professzor is hajlik arra, hogy dialektikus elemnek tekintse és ne nyelvhelyességi kérdésnek. De kétségtelen, hogy a nákolás erősen megbélyegzett jelenség, akár csak a *suksükölés* (kijelentő módban: "Mán lássuk is a megoldást").

A nákolás azért más kategória, mint a kellesz, mert a kellesz általában dialektikus-jelenség és _más dialektikus-jelenségekkel együtt jelenik meg_. A nákolás ehhez képest inkább szociolektikus jelenség, azaz nem területhez kötődik, és Magyarországon többnyire az iskolázatlanabbak élnek vele, olyanok is, akik egyébként _nem dialektusban beszélnek_. Nákol például a piktor unokaöcsém, ugyanakkor egyetlen tolmácskollégám sem nákol soha.


----------



## francisgranada

Ateesh6800 said:


> ... (Persze ez a kéjsóvár "csókolom" a huszonévesek felé már a vén kecske szindróma, úgyhogy ne vedd nyelvi adatnak.)


 
 

Egyébként minden amit írtok megfelel az én itteni tapasztalataimnak is, tehát úgy látszik nincs igazán külömbség.


----------



## Ateesh6800

francisgranada said:


> ... tehát úgy látszik nincs igazán *különbség*.





Ölel:

Attila


----------



## francisgranada

Ateesh6800 said:


> Ölel:
> 
> Attila


 
Ez villámgyors volt, még le sem írtam igazán .... Amúgy jó, hogy kijavitottál, t.i. ez nálam egy dilemma: logikusan _különbséget_ írnék (vagy neadj'Isten _írnák_), de aztán valahogy meggyőzöm magam hogy "emmel" a helyes ...




> ... A tudnák neve *nákolás*, és ...


 
Erre még reagálok, de szerintem egy külön "threadet" kéne kezdeni, mert mások számára is hasznos lehet a téma.

(hirtelen nem jut eszembe hogy mit a használunk itt a _thread_ helyett...)


----------



## Zsanna

francisgranada said:


> (hirtelen nem jut eszembe hogy mit a használunk itt a _thread_ helyett...)


 
Én topikot használok (ld. a magyarra fordított fórumszabályt), bár szerintem elég csúnyán hangzik. 
Szívesen fogadok minden jó ötletet helyette! 

Edit: Lehetőleg vagy PM (= Private Message)-ben vagy a Magyar fórum első oldalán lévő Suggestions for Resources-ben, hogy ne essünk az _off topic_ rettentes bűnébe!


----------



## orchidrise_75

Itt Budapesten, 35 éves, középiskolai tanárként mind a csókolom-mal, mind a jó napot-tal találkozom. Általában a "kislányosabb" lányok csókolom-oznak engem, míg a felnőttesebb, "lazább" lányok jó napottal köszönnek. Szóval abszolút nem halt még ki.


----------



## Zsanna

Akkor ezek szerint már nem úgy van, mint amikor én voltam középiskolás? 
Nálunk tisztán elvált az általános iskola a középiskolától ilyen tekintetben. 
(Az előzőben "csókolomozás" ment, az utóbbiban pedig csakis "jónapotozás".)


----------

